# How does one dress Trad in High school?



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

A bit of background. I just turned 17 and I'm a junior in high school. That being said, obviously there is no dress code for our school as in uniforms or even a dress code on casual clothes. Because of that T shirts and cargo's have taken the place of any enforced uniform. I personally think this is in poor taste so I try to step it up, but due to a limited budget polo's seem to be the best I can do so far.

I've read over the forum and noticed that OCBD's seem to be a valid choice for casual wear as well. Unfortunately, my budget is limited and I don't have the pocket to spend over $50 a shirt or even $30 dollars on a new BB or PRL shirt. 

Does anyone know of any alternatives I should look into? 
What kind of clothing should I look for and where would be a good place to start?
I like cardigans and sweaters and stuff, definitely beats the hoodies and sweatpants look, but most I see are upwords of $40.
Also, how does one find an OCBD that can be worn untucked, my dad has a few from PRL from the early 2000s but they all look like dresses on me...

Many thanks to those who answer!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

HL: regularly check the exchange for khakis, sweaters, bd shirts. You'll be amazed at how far your money will go, and nearly everything on it is plenty tradly.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

Though others may have better suggestions, given your limited budget I'd recommend finding some good thrift stores and exploring their selections. A friend of mine shops almost exclusively at such places and has managed to put together a number of snappy outfits.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Register at Lands End and watch for sales, sometimes they do a 25% off anything and free shipping and you can get a Hyde Park ocbd when on sale for about $30 that way, which is a pretty good deal. (Not a fan myself for a casual shirt, second button is too high. Get one and see if you like it.) Also, try Marshalls and TJMax for polo ocbd's. Also, polo does some year end sales and offers a good many shirt for sale at about $40 I want to say. Few oxfords though, mostly poplin/broadcloth. Also, watch the exchange here, or Ebay, do some thrifting on your own, that's probably the cheapest source. For untucked ocbd's look at the Canvas line at Lands End, most are designed with that in mind.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm on a student budget as well so I know what you're going through. Hit up thrift stores like someone else suggested. Keep an eye on lands end sales because they make a pretty decent OCBD and they always have a sale or overstocks or something along those lines. Ask for nicer stuff for your birthday/christmas etc. Parents love giving these kinds of gifts, as opposed to a video game or money in my opinion. And don't forget ebay too.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Post a new open thread asking for donations in your specified size. I'm sure forumites would be thrilled to donate their gently used items that have fallen out of rotation to the cause. If budget is a consideration, shop Land's End exclusively. You will not get better value, period. Good luck, and godspeed.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I second Land's End. I don't think you can find brand new trad staples for much less. Good on you for stepping it up.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

The biggest thing you can do is buy clothes that fit. The Dayton Mall or places like it will have a Gap, J.Crew and all the other Mall stores that you can peruse the sale racks. If you're slim, these Mall brands have a reasonable selection of chinos and other slim fit pants. NEVER buy at full retail and follow the suggestions of finding stuff here and other places that offer quality used stuff. Speaking of that, are there re-sale shops near Oakwood? When my family lived in Dayton, I remember a lot of affluent trads in Oakwood. Maybe you could profit from their thrift-store donations? Finally, don't worry about labels or buying the ultimate quality. You're young and perhaps still growing... uh I gained 20+ pounds from a HS Senior to College graduate... too many late night pizzas .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Keep your shirt tucked in, wear the best shoes you can afford, and don't forget to wash behind your neck.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

+1 to Lands End. They have periodic sales and you can find some good deals in their On the Counter section. See retailmenot.com for coupon codes.

Also, +1 to thrifting. Try your local Goodwill and eBay. You can find some nice clothes and it has the added benefit of being a hobby.

If you are swimming in your button down shirts, you can take them to a seamstress and ask to have them tapered. My seamstress charges $8 a shirt. Do the math: Find a $3 shirt at Goodwill, get it tapered, and you have an $11 shirt that fits better than anything you can buy OTR. Good luck!


----------



## MrZipper (Sep 22, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> If you are swimming in your button down shirts, you can take them to a seamstress and ask to have them tapered. My seamstress charges $8 a shirt. Do the math: Find a $3 shirt at Goodwill, get it tapered, and you have an $11 shirt that fits better than anything you can buy OTR. Good luck!


Speaking of which, how far can a shirt reasonably be tailored down? The most recent batch of shirts I tried to pick up fit great in the neck and shoulders, but the chest was insanely huge, and looked ridiculous in the back when I tried to tuck them in. Can something like 4in be taken in, or does that start to mess with the rest of the shape of the shirt?

-MrZ


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

If you want a cheap, casual, and slim OCBD, you may also want to check in with Rugby.com. The Rugby stuff invariably goes on sale, and you can get a slim-fitting casual OCBD for ca. $19.99. I wouldn't get one at regular price, but at sale price they are pretty decent. Lands' End also has some tailored-fit options, though not enough, in my humble opinion.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Well first of....wow! I post at noon and by 2 o'clock im swimming in 11 posts of amazing advice! This forum is great! After seeing just about everyone say Lands End I think i'll look into that. When doe they have their best sales? And how is the fit on their shirts? Im not quite fat but Im on the athletic side of pudgy.



WindsorNot said:


> Post a new open thread asking for donations in your specified size. I'm sure forumites would be thrilled to donate their gently used items that have fallen out of rotation to the cause.


 Windsor, I looked through the Thrift Thread and found a lot of things that look great, but I don't have a PayPal at the moment... I thought about asking for stuff that people said will just go back to the thrift store if not sold but didn't want to run the risk of sounding like a beggar/leacher. How hospitable is the forum to something like this. I really don't want to seem like I'm here to mooch but I would love some good quality second-hand clothes.

@Patrick, solid advice my friend!


Wisco said:


> The biggest thing you can do is buy clothes that fit. If you're slim, these Mall brands have a reasonable selection of chinos and other slim fit pants. NEVER buy at full retail and follow the suggestions of finding stuff here and other places that offer quality used stuff. Speaking of that, are there re-sale shops near Oakwood? When my family lived in Dayton, I remember a lot of affluent trads in Oakwood. Maybe you could profit from their thrift-store donations? Finally, don't worry about labels or buying the ultimate quality. You're young and perhaps still growing... uh I gained 20+ pounds from a HS Senior to College graduate... too many late night pizzas .


 Oh a fellow Daytonian! What part did you live in? And yes, Oakwood is fairly 'trad/preppy', that is a good idea stopping by one of their thrift stores.

And as for size, I don't see myself growing much. My father is 3 inches taller than me and 20 pounds heavier and my weight and height has been pretty constant since 15. Unfortuantely, his casual wardrobe consists of just Tshirts, old blue jeans and faded glory polos... gives me very little borrow .

As for things like khakhis, sweaters, cardigans and the like. Is Lands End also a reputed seller? I bought two original khakhis from The Gap outlet on a trip out to Chicago a year back and love them, best fit I've seen in a while, but theyre starting to get frayed and worn out after almost daily use between the two. Any other suggestions?

Thanks Again!
S.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

In 1978 I had 4 Lacoste shirts in red, white, blue and yellow, Levis, Sperry AOs and 6" Maine hunting shoes.

It wasn't the only thing I wore but it seemed like it!!

Couldn't buy cool things on the web then of course...

But Lands End and LL Bean are still around.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah I do love Lacoste's polos, but at $30 a pop even at TJ Maxx, who can afford to stock a decent wardrobe with them? But looks like we have another +1 for LE!


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Blazers and suits jackets will be more expensive, but you can get OCBD's, merino wool V's and crews, cardigans, chinos, polos and anything else you want at Old Navy for under $20. Target has cardigans and merino wool sweaters in their Merona line. I've seen Merino wool sweaters and Fair Isle sweaters at Costco.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

Another place to remember is the American Living section at Penney's. It is Ralph Lauren designed and, especially on sale, very affordable. The logo may give you pause but for things like khakis, it represents an opportunity. In high school, you may be able to even live with the logo.

The other thing is details: the argyle socks ($2.50 at Target), the surcingle belts, the ribbon watch bands, leather soled shoes. You can get the perfect watch on eBay for not much and the watch bands are 5/$30 at Central watch.

Half of success (and half of the fun) is just making the commitment not to look like a slob.


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Has no one suggested Bean?? They aren't the best, but they get the job done.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Sir Cingle said:


> If you want a cheap, casual, and slim OCBD, you may also want to check in with Rugby.com. The Rugby stuff invariably goes on sale, and you can get a slim-fitting casual OCBD for ca. $19.99. I wouldn't get one at regular price, but at sale price they are pretty decent. Lands' End also has some tailored-fit options, though not enough, in my humble opinion.


I agree about LE tailored fit. It isn't nearly enough.

Never heard of Rugby.com. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!



MrZipper said:


> Speaking of which, how far can a shirt reasonably be tailored down? The most recent batch of shirts I tried to pick up fit great in the neck and shoulders, but the chest was insanely huge, and looked ridiculous in the back when I tried to tuck them in. Can something like 4in be taken in, or does that start to mess with the rest of the shape of the shirt?
> 
> -MrZ


I am a sartorial novice, so someone else will have a more academic answer, but my tapered shirts look fine to me. The only thing that looks a little odd is that she doesn't do anything with the sleeves, so they look fuller when the shirt itself isn't so full. I haven't looked into whether or not the sleeves themselves can be modified or not, but it doesn't seem outside the realm of possibility.



jean-paul sartorial said:


> Blazers and suits jackets will be more expensive, but you can get OCBD's, merino wool V's and crews, cardigans, chinos, polos and anything else you want at Old Navy for under $20. Target has cardigans and merino wool sweaters in their Merona line. I've seen Merino wool sweaters and Fair Isle sweaters at Costco.


I've tried the Target sweaters and I didn't care for them. The fit wasn't very flattering even when I weighed a bit more. I like the Club Room v-neck wool sweaters from Macy's better. 100% wool and you can get them for under $20 when on sale.

I like where this thread is heading. Its like a guide for the frugal Trad


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you're a 32x34 I have a number of not perfectly condition gap khakis you can have fr next to nothing


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

HalfLegend said:


> As for things like khakhis, sweaters, cardigans and the like. Is Lands End also a reputed seller? I bought two original khakhis from The Gap outlet on a trip out to Chicago a year back and love them, best fit I've seen in a while, but theyre starting to get frayed and worn out after almost daily use between the two. Any other suggestions?


LE is pretty good stuff, but for khakis, I have to suggest thrift stores. I find a good pair almost each time I go. They are probably the easiest piece of clothing to find when you go.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

The Exchange here is basically a thrift shop, or a way for members to support their thrift shop habit. Barely, since posters are generous to a fault. So definitely look for for bargains there -- some older folk still do, look for them in the What Are You Wearing thread. As for actual thrift shops, I have two Lacoste polos and one Brooks Bros, in fine shape, that I got at these shops for $5 each. Be patient, though. You have to look through tons of corporate-logo polos. But it's worth it. Lots of khakis at the shops too, and everyone knows khakis look best if a bit beat up. In fact, beat up is part of the trad esthetic, all the way back to my own high school years half a century ago and possibly earlier.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Those of us who frequent LE, will often post the deals we learn of in the LE thread in the deals forum (link in my sig). If you ever want to try your luck, check for a promo code there first.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shameless self promotion, but visit my thread

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rom-another-young-man.&highlight=college+trad

I go over all the basics and have posted pictures of my outfits. You will see that each outfit was very cheap to put together.

But since you are in high school, and unless you go to some prep academy, I would hold off on going "full trad" and work with just incorporating the basics. No need to wear khakis and penny loafers to school....it will just alienate you and give you the wrong image. Boat shoes on the other hand are quite acceptable. Look at J Crew and Rugby, and the new Brooks Brothers college line for inspiration.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

inq89 said:


> Shameless self promotion, but visit my thread
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rom-another-young-man.&highlight=college+trad
> 
> ...


Inq, I actually had seen your thread a week or two back and loved it! Now the whole sweater draped over should and tucked in OCBD shirts is a little over the top for me, I want to look good but not stand out. I noticed that it was a fairly reasonable outfit, nothing like a Band Of Outsiders $200 polo like I see on outfits like on prepidemic. I like the look you do talk about. And no, its public school for me.



hookem12387 said:


> If you're a 32x34 I have a number of not perfectly condition gap khakis you can have fr next to nothing


As for the khakis offered, I appreciate it a lot! Unfortunately, Im a 32x30 so no chance Id fit into those without extensive tailoring or beefing up.

And as for the Macy's and JCPenny stuff, I appreciate the advice, most of my sweaters and such are from there, but nothing I've found goes wow. I'd prefer some stuff that is good quality as college is around the corner an I don't want to be doing shopping then.

As for thrifting, it'd be tough for me to go as my parents have little time and I don't drive. But ill snoop around the thrift thread and see what I can find 



Valkyrie said:


> Half of success (and half of the fun) is just making the commitment not to look like a slob.


That's a pretty solid piece of advice there. So many kids my age don't understand how little work it takes and how far it takes you.
Thanks!


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

I could be wrong about this, but I sense what you are really looking for is nice clothes, rather than _trad_ clothes. I would label it "classic" rather than "trad."

If that is the case, get over to LE and take advantage of their sale on their "Canvas" brand.

https://canvas.landsend.com

Lots of classic American items on sale for around $20. The $17 Heritage poplin shirt is a nice buy at the price. Get a few of those, a couple of solid color tees, a pair of the Heritage chinos. Mix-and-match with the jeans, sweaters, jackets or whatever else you already have and you'll have plenty of choices to wear.

I would add that if this is your style, don't look for items that "wow" you. The trick is how you put them together. A well-fitting t-shirt in a solid color automatically elevates you several notches above the Ed Hardy or MMA t-shirt. Layering it under a nice sweater takes it up a bunch more notches over wearing it under a hoodie. Then for bonus points, it's about coordinating your patterns and colors. After that, you can go the extra $$ on one or two "flair" type items you really like that reflect your personality.


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

I wore a lot of OBCDs in high school. Usually with jeans and boat shoes....hadn't quite figured out khakis at that point. But for public school definitely a major step up from most of my classmates.

Thrifting is definitely the economical way to build a wardrobe. As most here will attest it takes time and work to find the good items.

I'll also give a +1 to LE and LLB. Have bought lots of clothes at those two places over the years. Especially shirts at LE; good quality at a good price.

Post your measurements....as someone else mentioned there are probably some clothes to be had for such a good cause.

Welcome aboard, this is a fine group of folks.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just post your sizes in the Thrift Thread, the kind of stuff you want, and I'm sure many of us would cut you a deal (thrift cost+shipping) so you can begin the process of building your wardrobe. The key is patience - instead of that $30 Lands End ocbd you'll be able to get your hands on a vintage Brooks Brothers ocbd with an unlined collar for $15. A decent and quite servicable "trad"/classic/whatever wardrobe could easily be built for under $300 by using the Thrift Exchange.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Just post your sizes in the Thrift Thread, the kind of stuff you want, and I'm sure many of us would cut you a deal (thrift cost+shipping) so you can begin the process of building your wardrobe. The key is patience - instead of that $30 Lands End ocbd you'll be able to get your hands on a vintage Brooks Brothers ocbd with an unlined collar for $15. A decent and quite servicable "trad"/classic/whatever wardrobe could easily be built for under $300 by using the Thrift Exchange.


 If Cards is making this offer, by all means take him up on it! He's been the king of thrifts lately!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

HalfLegend said:


> As for the khakis offered, I appreciate it a lot! Unfortunately, Im a 32x30 so no chance Id fit into those without extensive tailoring or beefing up.


Pants that are too short represent an unsolvable problem (unless you turn them into shorts). Pants that are too long often don't. Unless it throws the line off completely, an extra four inches just gives you material to produce a nice long cuff. You can either roll them up, or learn how to self-cuff a pair of khakis. In any case, cuffs are trad.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> If Cards is making this offer, by all means take him up on it! He's been the king of thrifts lately!


I'll certainly chip in to do my part, but I think most of the regulars of the thrift exchange would help as well - we always have things that don't sell or we pass on "average" stuff in thrifts because it's not usually worth the hassle for $1-8 "profit" (e.g. BB sport shirts)


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

As many have suggested, I opened up a thread on acquiring some items. If you could take a look at it, that would be great! https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...School-Satorial-Novice.&p=1150296#post1150296


----------



## Henry346 (Oct 31, 2009)

as a high schooler, I, and most kids who dressed in a preppy manner, stocked up on Polo, brooks, vineyard vines, Southern tide, and southern proper. It's not quite as expensive as, say mercer, or Andover Shop, or bookster's tweed, but the OCBD's, chinos, shorts, and polos did the trick. Topsiders always, in most tones of browns, A/O's and billfish. This was just last year.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I dressed very trad all through high school. Madras, weejuns, ocbds, flat fronts with cuffs, pop-overs on occasion, regimental ties and 3/2 navy blazer and glen plaid suit for dress up with long wings. Levi 501s. But wait...that _was _1964-1967...:icon_smile_wink: I just hopped on the thread at the end...I guess you would be talking about current day.

Seriously though, I really admire the handful of you younger fellas who are courageous enough to carry on the tradition in the face of all the grungy stuff worn by the masses today. I salute you. My grandson is a teenager and I have "schooled" him on trad dressing since he was a child and he loves it. Spent part of a Sat. afternoon buffing ole grandad's shells for me!

Actually, fortunately for him I think, is the fact that his school requires uniforms so he doesn't have to buck the crowd to wear khakis with an ocbd (cool weather) and polo's (warm weather) with his Sperrys. Just not much variety. He gets to mix it up on the weekends though.

Keep fighting the good fight. Your style will prevail!


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

As a former parent of a high schooler I suggest you stick to Target and their Merona brand.
At 17 you are still growing. If you get a years wear out of your clothes you don't want to be replacing anything more expensive.
And by all means, don't skip the thrifts.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

David V said:


> At 17 you are still growing. If you get a years wear out of your clothes you don't want to be replacing anything more expensive.
> And by all means, don't skip the thrifts.


I agree with this quite a bit. Thats another reason I've turned to you guys to hopefully help me figure out where to go. Im obviously not going to go out and buy my whole outfit from Hickey Freeman or something but a few good items are always nice.

And as a few people here have pointed out, turns out I am looking for more of a classic style than a trad style. Something I can wear through high school and ease into for college. Obviously nothing with much flair like cashmere shawl collar sweaters but items that will work for casual to semi formal wear.



Cardinals5 said:


> I'll certainly chip in to do my part, but I think most of the regulars of the thrift exchange would help as well - we always have things that don't sell or we pass on "average" stuff in thrifts because it's not usually worth the hassle for $1-8 "profit" (e.g. BB sport shirts)


And thanks a ton for the offer Card! I figured I'd point you in my direction with this. Whatever you come across would be great. PM or Post.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...School-Satorial-Novice.&p=1150296#post1150296


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

You asked about lands ends shirts:

I have a few of their traditional and tailored fit. I'm 5'8" 165, 32x29. Slightly overweight.

I wear a 15.5x32 shirt and the tailored fit paintbrush shirts are slightly tight (i'm working on my weight so i'm guessing they'll fit better soon). Theyre a great length for wearing untucked but are almost too short to wear tucked. Not saying they can't be tucked in though...

I also own a couple traditional fit shirts. These are too long to be untucked but they are not too big in the body, at least for me. I would consider my body type somewhere between their traditional and tailored fit.

I bought all of these shirts anywhere from $8.99-$29.99. I haven't yet figured out how their sales are timed but they send emails daily advertising their sale. They almost always have free shipping in the sales too. The best I have found was a 40% off everything sale that I wish I had taken better advantage of. Lots of 25% off sales.

Also, in comparison to LLBean fit , I had a couple of their non-iron OBDCs. The regular fit was too big/billowy and the tailored fit is almost too small, not a big fan of the fit of LLBean shirts.

On khakis, I have a pair from LLBean and a pair from Lands End, both in their respective tailored fits. The LLBean one is trimmer and has a much sharper permanent crease than the Lands End one which I like. The Lands End one is more generous in the waistline, closer to a 33" than a 32" which it is sized to be. Both these pairs of pants were about $30 brand new.

Joseph A Banks also has lots of sales too, I'm sure you can pick up some button down shirts for cheap there too if you peruse the clearance section of their website.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

tdecast said:


> You asked about lands ends shirts:
> 
> I have a few of their traditional and tailored fit. I'm 5'8" 165, 32x29. Slightly overweight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! So it seems like what I would be looking for is the tailored fit. I'll check out the LE coupon thread regularly to see if I can get something. Thankfully, EastVillageTrad offered some LE OCBD and I'll check with him to see their fit. Does anyone know of any other Button-downs that can be worn untucked? I hear that most J Crew shirts are like that.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Both J Crew and LE Canvas can be worn untucked. They can be had on sale pretty reasonably.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep, that's what I hopefully will be able to do.


----------



## NotAMUser (Oct 1, 2009)

For what its worth, most middle range department stores will do you fine, just shop the sales. I think you can actually find better value at Macy's or a Belk or even a Steinway than J Crew, LE or Bean. Just shop the sales and take the coupons, and look for value and quality.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Just to emphasize-- it's the Land's End Canvas line of OCBD's that are cut shorter specifically so they can be worn untucked. NOT regular Land's End.

Nothing wrong with regular LE or classic BB of course. Just not as good untucked on short people.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

NotAMUser said:


> For what its worth, most middle range department stores will do you fine, just shop the sales. I think you can actually find better value at Macy's or a Belk or even a Steinway than J Crew, LE or Bean. Just shop the sales and take the coupons, and look for value and quality.


This is true. Just look for the Donald J. Trump label and you'll be right as rain.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Trip English said:


> This is true. Just look for the Donald J. Trump label and you'll be right as rain.


 I do like his dress shirts, especially the white collared ones but I havn't seen much casual wear by him, but there are still some nice casual clothes at Macy's and the like, not sure if its always the best value per dollar.



jean-paul sartorial said:


> Just to emphasize-- it's the Land's End Canvas line of OCBD's that are cut shorter specifically so they can be worn untucked. NOT regular Land's End.
> 
> Nothing wrong with regular LE or classic BB of course. Just not as good untucked on short people.


I just got a BB OCBD c/o pauldeist for price of shipping (Thanks!) and It fits great...tucked in. Of course, being 5'6" Im on the short side and looks dress-like untucked. Still will be great for my debate tournaments!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HalfLegend: Are your parents associated with Wright Patterson AFB? If so and if my memory is serving me well this AM, they used to have a great thrift shop on Base. With a number of the Base's personnel always in the PCS mode (being reassigned to another base), the shop always seemed to have new items being donated to browse through!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

NotAMUser said:


> For what its worth, most middle range department stores will do you fine, just shop the sales.


There was a day, not too long ago when that was sound advice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Trip English said:


> This is true. Just look for the Donald J. Trump label and you'll be right as rain.


:icon_hailthee:


----------



## NotAMUser (Oct 1, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> There was a day, not too long ago when that was sound advice.


I'm solely talking about the OPs request: *Trad on a budget*...you could head up from middle range to a Nordstrom and find everything you'd ever want in good quality but at a much higher price point....

But if you head to Macy's you can pick up RL on sale at the end of a season or around holidays (which apparently in retail holiday = Friday - Monday). And while you may have to sacrifice some on quality, you can easily extract good value out of those sacrifices if you know what to look for.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^

Hey, I earlier suggested Land's End which is available at Sears!!

I just lament being able to find quality stuff, even store brands at places like Wanamakers, Strawbidges and Garfinkles!! 

There has been a significant decline in RL made for department stores like Lord and Taylor or Macys. 

And LE is logo-less!!


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> Hey, I earlier suggested Land's End which is available at Sears!!
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Lands End stuff at Sears seems to be fair quality. From what I noticed when we went up to Boston and saw an actual RL Shop was the quality was a good degree higher. Obviously the prices were at an incline but nevertheless, price to quality ratio was better. Nevertheless, RL make's great clothes, for those who have the wallet.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Charles Saturn said:


> Register at Lands End and watch for sales, sometimes they do a 25% off anything and free shipping and you can get a Hyde Park ocbd when on sale for about $30 that way, which is a pretty good deal. (Not a fan myself for a casual shirt, second button is too high. Get one and see if you like it.) Also, try Marshalls and TJMax for polo ocbd's. Also, polo does some year end sales and offers a good many shirt for sale at about $40 I want to say. Few oxfords though, mostly poplin/broadcloth. Also, watch the exchange here, or Ebay, do some thrifting on your own, that's probably the cheapest source. For untucked ocbd's look at the Canvas line at Lands End, most are designed with that in mind.


Lands End is great. Their clothes certainly have a trad aesthetic and are usually an outstanding value. Check the "Overstocks" section of their web site for even better deals.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Ralph Lauren Rugby would be a good place to start!


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone know of a way to get some good PRL or Lacoste polos for under the normal $30 a polo. Do they ever offer a sale on them? Best I've seen is the PRL mesh for $27 at Macy's when they do their 10% off everything sale.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Anyone know of a way to get some good PRL or Lacoste polos for under the normal $30 a polo.


eBay. Huge selection. I get all mine there and probably have a dozen. Average price, including shipping $17.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Valkyrie said:


> eBay. Huge selection. I get all mine there and probably have a dozen. Average price, including shipping $17.


 Hmm, I've looked on eBay and most that I see are around $30 still. What should I search? Could you post some links for examples?

and how do I look out for fakes? I've seen some that are like set of 5 for $20 but it says shipped from China... those are easy to spot fakes but otherwise what should I look out for?


----------



## NotAMUser (Oct 1, 2009)

HalfLegend said:


> Anyone know of a way to get some good PRL or Lacoste polos for under the normal $30 a polo. Do they ever offer a sale on them? Best I've seen is the PRL mesh for $27 at Macy's when they do their 10% off everything sale.


Like above, ebay...but also both the PRL and lacoste outlets can usually provide in the $29.99 range - and often can be had in the $20 range if you shop the sales.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I have a personal policy to consider everything on ebay to be fake. Steer away from ebay. Here are some nice polos for you to look at. They're better than PRL but cheaper, you can get two for $59 each. Trust me, I've had so many PRL polos and they don't wash very well and fade.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> ....those are easy to spot fakes but otherwise what should I look out for?


Buy them one at a time; buy them used. Check the feedback. Apply the smell test. You know that from law school, right? Faintest whiff of something fishy, and move on to the next.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah, well being 17 my law school experience... well is non existent, but regardless, when you say fishy do you mean literally fishy or just if it doesn't "smell right" stop buying from that seller? 

And does anyone on here have some polos I could buy off them? I'd feel safer buying from here.
Thanks.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

HalfLegend said:


> Ah, well being 17 my law school experience... well is non existent, but regardless, when you say fishy do you mean literally fishy or just if it doesn't "smell right" stop buying from that seller?
> 
> And does anyone on here have some polos I could buy off them? I'd feel safer buying from here.
> Thanks.


He means if it seems suspicious, move on. No actual concern of smelling like halibut. I have a boatload of old RL polos, but they don't age all that well and you'd be getting shirts with various stains and rips.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

There are plenty of high-quality (actually much higher quality than Polo Ralph Lauren) polo shirts that can be had for under $30. 

It's kind of funny. When I was in HS, the bargain bins would be littered with $5 Izod shirts and you couldn't get a teenager to touch one with a ten foot pole. Same thing with Fred Perry. Anything with a logo, particularly an animal logo.

Even non-logo polos were blatantly uncool. I was a tennis player, and the tennis uniform for the school was a polo. We would change into shorts and tennis shoes in the locker room, but still come out to the courts in t-shirts. We'd only change into the uniforms when the match started. And as soon as the match ended, we'd take swap back to t-shirts right there on the court.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah okay, now I understand the expression. I had read about the wierd smelling tie and it got me thinking about how clothes absorb smells and I lost my common sense. =\. Well that seems like solid advice. I'll keep looking but eBay frustrates me at times. Especially with all those auto-bidders. I'll keep searching the thrift thread for some though.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

You don’t. You dress prep. You’re in prep school.

One easy way to do it is to go to a traditional school that has a dress code.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Bog said:


> You don't. You dress prep. You're in prep school.
> 
> One easy way to do it is to go to a traditional school that has a dress code.


Ah I wish it were that easy. I go to a public school... in suburban Ohio. Our dress code for guys seems to be Nike shorts with holes in them and OSU shirts with wifebeaters. And for girls, well, tank tops and short shorts.

Transferring doesn't seem to be much of an option, there are no Prep School within 50 miles and boarding school is much too costly. And well, its just a bit overkill.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was at a very prestigious prep school, our dress code was simple:

Long pants. Collared shirt. No sneakers.

That's it. If you were filthy or your clothes were filled with holes, they might send you home because they knew you could do better. (Of course, for some people this meant the maid would pick you up in her hand-me-down Buick Estate Wagon and yell in a foreign language all the way home.) But the rules were broad enough that we didn't have trouble following them.

My first piece of advice to anyone building a wardrobe from scratch is to start with the simplest, most basic, most boring pieces you can find. No one will notice that you wore a sky-blue polo two days this week, but they will if it's sky-blue with orange stripes. Three pair of pants and five shirts is fifteen outfits, enough for three weeks without repeating a look. Avoid combinations of khakis and dark-colored polo shirts that look like the uniform of a chain store.

As you get more clothes, you can branch out. Don't buy something memorable unless it's a) something you can afford not to wear more than once every few weeks or b) it's a major purchase like a winter coat. 

When you can afford a navy blazer, treat it like gold and only wear it to places where you really need a jacket. When you can afford two, wear the first one whenever you want to make an added impression on people. And if you don't wear it for a while, try it on and make sure it still fits.


----------

